# Cleaning Probes?



## MileHighSmokerGirl (May 10, 2020)

What’s the best way to clean crusty stuff off meat probes without damaging the probe?














(edit...I have no idea why the forum keeps rotating my photos).


----------



## ozzz (May 10, 2020)

I use some dish soap and dish scrub pad works fine for me so far.


----------



## Winterrider (May 10, 2020)

I wipe clean with wet rag and then alcohol wipes.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 10, 2020)

I use a soapy sponge to clean the probe then rinse it off and dry it with a paper towel.

Chris


----------



## jcam222 (May 10, 2020)

I use a soapy green pad and am very careful to not get the joint where the wire joins  it wet. I’d like to get a thing of food grade bleach wipes for this purpose if they make them.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 10, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> careful to not get the joint where the wire joins it wet



Amen!
I accidently did that with the chamber probe on the IRF-4S.
Even a bake out at 200F in the oven for a couple of hours didn't bring that probe back to life.
The new replacement from Inkbird has a double crimp on the wired end.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2020)

I just use Hot Water & the rough side of Mrs Bear's Dishwashing sponge.
I pull the cable through the Sponge a few times, and rub the whole probe with the sponge, until it's nice & smooth & shiny again, but I stay completely away from the joint where the cable meets the probe.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (May 10, 2020)

I like the scrub Daddy sponge . Looks like a smiley face . The cut outs work good on probes .


----------



## normanaj (May 10, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> I just use Hot Water & the rough side of Mrs Bear's Dishwashing sponge.
> I pull the cable through the Sponge a few times, and rub the whole probe with the sponge, until it's nice & smooth & shiny again, but I stay completely away from the joint where the cable meets the probe.



This.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 10, 2020)

Yup I'm with the soap and sponge idea but clean as soon as you can not the next day.

Warren


----------



## uncle eddie (May 10, 2020)

I use a clorox wipe - and then "rinse it" with a damp paper towel.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 10, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> I just use Hot Water & the rough side of Mrs Bear's Dishwashing sponge.
> I pull the cable through the Sponge a few times, and rub the whole probe with the sponge, until it's nice & smooth & shiny again, but I stay completely away from the joint where the cable meets the probe.
> 
> Bear




Bear,

If I used my Mrs' good dish sponge for cleaning probes, she would skin me alive.
She absolutely hates the creosote skidmarks left on the sponge. 
She requests that I use the sponge for cat food dishes.
So far, the cats haven't complained.


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (May 10, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies and advice.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 10, 2020)

I LICK and Chew them clean, like a bone!


Naaa...Scotch Brite green pad, soap and water...JJ


----------



## tanglefoot (May 10, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> I wipe clean with wet rag and then alcohol wipes.m


I'm with Winter. Wipe 'em with a dish rag, then alcohol prep pads.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 10, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> I LICK and Chew them clean, like a bone!
> 
> 
> Naaa...Scotch Brite green pad, soap and water...JJ


----------



## tanglefoot (May 10, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> I LICK and Chew them clean, like a bone!
> 
> 
> Naaa...Scotch Brite green pad, soap and water...JJ


Must save a bundle on toothpicks!!!!!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 11, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the the likes they are greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Bear,
> 
> If I used my Mrs' good dish sponge for cleaning probes, she would skin me alive.
> She absolutely hates the creosote skidmarks left on the sponge.
> ...




LOL---Yeah, I know about all the little black streaks, but if you squeeze the sponge under real hot water about 100 times they go away. If it's not a very new sponge I leave the marks, as a hint for Mrs Bear to replace it with a new one.

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (May 11, 2020)

If I get a meat probe that has stuff cooked on that I can't get off easily, I'll take one of my tall16-20 oz coffee mugs, put a few drops of dish soap in it, fill it almost to the brim with boiling water, then hang the meat probe at the crook on the rim of the mug. The wire stays out of the water. Let it soak while I do something else, then wipe clean and rinse, keeping the wire out of the water.


----------



## Jabiru (May 11, 2020)

When cleaned like above.  I spray mine with canola oil makes cleaning easy.


----------



## gary s (May 11, 2020)

Good Advice,    You supposed to clean em ??


----------



## noboundaries (May 11, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> *I spray mine with canola oil makes cleaning easy.*


Whodathunk? Brilliantly simple. It never crossed my mind.


----------



## pc farmer (May 11, 2020)

Gezz.  I dont clean mine.  Just wipe off when done with them.  Glad I  am still alive.


----------

